# Thi would be a good time to have $199



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Top left offer:

http://www.dell.com/content/product...cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&dgc=EM&cid=40406&lid=1045675

It's making me sick to look at.

I wonder if I'll get another chance, what with the economy slowing and prices on luxury items dropping?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ladycat said:


> Top left offer:
> 
> http://www.dell.com/content/product...cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&dgc=EM&cid=40406&lid=1045675
> 
> ...


Not bad for a 1.6 GHz P4 laptop. However, I just helped a friend source an off-lease 3.06 GHz laptop for $210. There's really no financial incentive in going with anything less that a high end P4 any longer.

Really though, either a 1.6 GHz or a 3 GHz P4 would make a terrific XP machine. I have no plans to migrate to Vista or Windows 7 any time soon anyway.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

No wonder it is Cheap, it does Not Have Windows~! it has "Ubuntu Linux version 8.04."
That is enough for me not to even look any further into that laptop.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> No wonder it is Cheap, it does Not Have Windows~! it has "Ubuntu Linux version 8.04."
> That is enough for me not to even look any further into that laptop.


So? Load Windows on it.

I'm not sure about a mini laptop, but I suppose I could get used to it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

arabian knight said:


> No wonder it is Cheap, it does Not Have Windows~! it has "Ubuntu Linux version 8.04."


Fine by me. I just need a laptop. OS doesn't matter.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Nevada said:


> So? Load Windows on it.
> 
> I'm not sure about a mini laptop, but I suppose I could get used to it.


Na I am saving up for a IMAC. 20 inch the the smallest one. I am just about there so a few more weeks, then bingo I will be set for may years.


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

I tried one of these out in Staples the other day. It was really light weight and portable. Screen was decent enough. I wouldnt use the screen for big projects, but for email, surfing, and a few pics, cant beat the price for new!



> Na I am saving up for a IMAC. 20 inch the the smallest one. I am just about there so a few more weeks, then bingo I will be set for may years.


Haha. Good luck with that.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Nevada said:


> So? Load Windows on it.
> 
> I'm not sure about a mini laptop, but I suppose I could get used to it.


By the time you purchase a legal windows copy you might as well buy a laptop with windows already on it. Nice little travel laptop if that is what you need, but I wouldnt want it as my only computer, with or without Linux.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

My son has the ASUS EEE that is similar. He has been using it a couple years, has Linux and 8gb flash hard drive. He plus in a couple of other USB flash drives for more memory if needed and uses a plug in DVD player to load other stuff he wants. It works fine for email and internet--loads really fast with Linux and the flash drive hard drive. And it fits in his coat pocket or the back pocket of some of his work pants. He comes over to our house to use our 5 year old desktop if he needs to use Windows compatible programs. And the wireless on the tiny laptop is great--better than lots of his friends laptops. He gets a signal lots of places that they don't. I was really tempted myself with the $199 Dell.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

> Na I am saving up for a IMAC. 20 inch the the smallest one. I am just about there so a few more weeks, then bingo I will be set for may years.
> =aaronwesley94;3628030] Haha. Good luck with that.


 What do you mean by that?
Well I have enough now, so I may just go up and buy it today or tomorrow, and it doesn't matter if you buy them "On Line, Best Buy, or at a Mac store the price is the same. Got a pretty good Homestead Credit back on income taxes, so I have nearly enough with just that check alone. None coming from the Feds didn't even file, didn't need to not enough income. Ans soon another stimulus check will be coming along so that is also good. :banana02:
And heck 1200 is not bad at all when you stop and think the I Mac is a "All In One Unit" Meaning the Monitor IS the computer so no other box to get in the way to collect dust.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

rose2005 said:


> Ladycat.....it will come back as that price probably at Easter, or July too.
> 
> I like the look of them, but we are set for laptops right now.
> 
> Rose


Hopefully I'll be able to save up some money.

If the economy continues to falter I may be able to get one for cheap anyway (though I dearly HOPE things don't keep getting worse).

I really do need a laptop.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

aaronwesley94 said:


> Haha. Good luck with that.


How so? Apple has the best reliability rating of ALL computer manufacturers.


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

I know apple is the best...they're awesome, I love them. It just cracked me up cause he's been saying he's going to get an Imac ever since I joined, I guess I didn't give it enough time. But, Literally, good luck with it. You'll love it and regret ever using a pc.  Sorry if I came off as snotty. I've been sick.


----------

